# Stephen A. Smith says Lebron and Bosh to Miami



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/chi...orting-lebron-bosh-and-wade-all-to-miami.html



> - Got a couple of calls over the weekend and was told that is in all likelihood james is going to mia with bosh and wade
> 
> - james wants to play with riley and they build enough space for 2 maxes and wade
> 
> ...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/da.../28/DP-Stephen_A_Smith-06-28-10_Interview.mp3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

:laugh: every day there's something new that's completely different from the news heard the day before. Obviously hoping he's right though..

Thursday can't come soon enough.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Defensive minded coach!?

I love me some Erik Spoelstra!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Smithian said:


> Defensive minded coach!?
> 
> I love me some Erik Spoelstra!





> *james wants to play with riley* and they build enough space for 2 maxes and wade


Havent heard this interview with Screamin' A but i'm guessing that meant that James wants to play for Riley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Just a heads up for those that want to hear it. Stephen A. Smith will be on LeBatard's show at 4:30 pm 

http://790theticket.com


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

With Bron at point forward Riles would probably open up the Showtime playbook. Spo would be lost trying to coach a high flying offense while having to stroke 3 huge ego's!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

From Ira...

*Wade, Bosh, 'Bron? Fantasy has a chance of reality*


> MIAMI — The starting gate of NBA free agency is about to burst open.
> 
> The Miami Heat just might win a triple crown.
> 
> ...


This news deserves its own thread


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I wish Stephen A was still on ESPN..because I'm reading Keaf's post just like he would've said it on TV and it'd be hilarious. 

That said nobody knows anything.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

And all that said even if they do get the Huge 3 nh to Miami, they're gonna need shooters and post defense if they wanna beat the Magic, much less the Lakers.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

C - Joel/Barron/Ewing
PF - Bosh/Oakley/Romeo Travis
SF - LeBron/Majerle/Mason
SG - Wade/D.Butler/Starks
PG - Chalmers/Dru Joyce


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's not that far-fetched to think that Haslem comes back for the minimum and we give him a huge contract next year as a reward. Riley wouldn't screw over Haslem and Haslem knows this. They don't have to write down an agreement and sign it. Miami tried this before with Gary Payton and other guys. Arroyo, Jor-El, and plenty of other minimum guys will fill out the roster fine.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Steven A. Smith says he got a call last night to confirm that right now LeBron is going to go to miami with Bosh.. He says the LeBron wants to be under a defnesive coach (as you all mentioned earlier). He wants to play with another star. Says if he's wrong he'll be willing to eat all the crow you want..He says 2 years ago he did report from a source that LeBron will be in NY but the reason he's reporting diff now is b/c so much has changed in NY (coaching, etc). He says he trusts this source very much in the decade that he knows this guy he's never led him wrong and somone else told him this source as well. Steven A. talked about his history how he was the first to mention the Shaq trade request, Tmac trade, Iverson stuff, Boozer leaving cleveland, etc. Steven A. Smith says his most concern of being wrong is LeBron feeling guily about leaving Cleveland and changing his mind to stay. Says if this happens this team will win championships, only the Lakers might be in the way b/c their size. Says if bosh comes most the endorsements will go in LeBron and D-Wade's direction so Bosh will want teh sign and trade to get the max, whereas LeBron would sign straight up. Says he doesn't know if Riley would coach, talks about how Wade loves Riley. mentions that he doesnt know how many players in the Heat history actually loved playing for riley the coach (outside of zo), though they respected him, and he's a task master. He thinks Pat Riley will give Spo a chance..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, that was a pretty convincing interview. Then again, that guy can ramble for 5 staright minutes on any subject and sound like he's certain. But he seems to really trust this source.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Stephen A. Smith could sell ice to an eskimo, but damnit, I believe this is going to happen after that interview.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Chicago is







status right now. The pendulum shifts like every day..

If I were Lebron and Bosh I'd take Wade, Miami and Riley over Rose, Noah, Deng and Thibodeau anyday. They just need to fill the roster out with shooters and two people who can defend Dwight Howard.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, as a bball fan, would be pretty awesome. Wonder if they figure they might need to team up to win and also beat Lakers. 

Plus, you know, ESPN/TNT will schedule 50 of their 82 games lol.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Organized Chaos said:


> Man, as a bball fan, would be pretty awesome. Wonder if they figure they might need to team up to win and also beat Lakers.
> 
> Plus, you know, ESPN/TNT will schedule 50 of their 82 games lol.


I think 33's teh max, from waht i remember from the '05 and '06 years..but not 100%


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

It surprised that Lebron is willing to accept the fact that no matter how many championships he wins he will always have 1 less than Wade. The ring count means a lot especially to casual fans and the media.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I think 33's teh max, from waht i remember from the '05 and '06 years..but not 100%


They'd probably waive the max of 33 rule! Nah, I kinda figured there was one, just exaggerating a big number.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Dre™;6307105 said:


> Chicago is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have always said that if LeBron cared about winning championships, then what better combination is there than: 

1. A man who has won a championship before and is in his prime
2. A president/coach who knows too well how championships look and feel
3. An owner who will put his ridiculous money on the line to make the team better
4. A fan base that is as diverse as they are fun-loving and appreciative of their team
5. A city whose atmosphere and scenery is to die for (Does Chicago and New York have lovely white-sand beaches with hot bodies?) The social life rivals New York's. 
6.NO STATE TAX---if I was Lebron that would be a big [email protected]@king deal!!!! 
7. Can help further solidify Miami as a franchise in joint partnership with Wade.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

/orders season tickets before the price triples


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Or gets cut by 2/3rds...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

^^ exactly haha


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> Or gets cut by 2/3rds...


Even if we miss on LeBron and/or Bosh, you know that Miami is going to have a good team next year. You wouldn't buy season tickets to Wade + Amare? or Wade + Boozer + JJ? you know all the combos that are possible, and all of them are good entertainment.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If this happens, i will literally crap my pants. Literally.

This team would dominate...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh: the fair weather miami crowd would be back in tact EASY.

The question I've been seeing alot of people ask is how would they fill out the rest of the roster besides the big three?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

http://pmd.fan590.com/audio_on_demand/bryancolangelo-pts-20100628.mp3

Colangelo saying that Bosh is basically gone. He sounds extra .


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

> As we noted last week, the Lakers are reportedly after Raja Bell in free agency this summer, something ESPN The Magazine’s Ric Bucher also touched on Monday.
> 
> But Bell is making other intentions known, at least publicly.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, that radio interview took place a couple of weeks ago. He was interviewed at Steve Nash's charity event and said again that his family lives in Miami and would like to stay on the east coast. 

Miami is definitely his 1st choice. Hopefully we dont wait too long to get at him though.

Here's that Dime interview with Raja.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ira was on with Sid on WQAM a little bit ago to talk about this rumor and what he heard from someone close to Wade. Here's the *link.* 

I do not want to get my hopes up. But damn, its just getting tough not to.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bench is gonna be pretty horrid, but im sure Riles would atleast we able to convince a few veterans to sign on to that core.

EDIT: I'm at work - what did he say W2B?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Bench is gonna be pretty horrid, but im sure Riles would atleast we able to convince a few veterans to sign on to that core.
> 
> EDIT: I'm at work - what did he say W2B?


He got tired of the rumors so he made calls himself.As he wrote in his article, a person close to Wade says that Wade is optimistic that Riley can get Lebron and Bosh and thinks there's a good chance of them join him down here.

Said he got a call from someone close to the team that told him to be careful what he writes cause he wouldnt want to hurt the team.

Mike would obviously have to be moved to make this 3 star team happen. He spoke to a Gm today that said that Mike's salary is always movable. But it might have to be tied in with a future 1st, possibly Toronto's. 

Thinks NY is already looking at plan B options with Amare and JJ to re-create the old Suns.

Says he thinks Pat has been quiet all this time for a reason. 

Says Bosh is really smitten about playing down here with Dwyane.

Thinks it hurts that this news came out cause teams always sell against teams in free agency. So now a lot of teams will focus on Miami and how they'll be left with a bunch of minimum salary players if you sign there and Etc.

Says there are over 150 free agents this summer and a lot of them would love to live in South Beach, be able to market themselves down here, and be able to sign the MLE next summer. 

That was pretty much it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I don't want to get my hopes up...but it's too late for that.

I want the whole hog. Bring on the big 3.

Riles, horses heads for those that don't comply! :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Lets not get too excited MB30, i mean I feel like everytime i check teh sites, there's a different source saying hes goin gto Chicago, or Miami. Plus espn seems to be standing by their Chicago rumors, I have yet to hear htem mention this new rumors of Bron/Bosh to Miami. I am afraid that this will hurt the Heat whether its true or not b/c teams might try to go agianst them liek mentioned earlier. Also, yes we wouldnt have too much money left, but do you guys not think that a ton of players will tag along and come here for cheap if LeBron/Bosh came just to get a chip like what happened in boston a few years ago? You bet ya players will..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Most of you guys know I've got a source close to the Heat, and the organization now has Zo along for the ride to Cleveland on Wednesday night to meet with LeBron along with the Arisons and Pat Riley (among others).

Of all the teams that are going to meet with LeBron, nobody can match our organizations internal draw. Pat Riley demands respect. Mickey Arison is well respected and known for his willingness to spend in the right situation. The Heat are known for their loyalty to current and past players. And the draw of Miami speaks for itself. None of those teams can send a guy like Zo to speak as a superstar who played for that team that will speak to bring LeBron there...

Ewing won't go for NY, Jordan/Pippen won't go for Chicago, Clippers don't have anyone, Nets have nobody, Cavs have nobody, Dallas has nobody. 

I truly believe that its our game to lose.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Steven A Smith is an idiot, and you all know it. Anyone acting like this has a chance to happen is an idiot right alongside Steven A.

That being said, anyone who disagrees with Steven A Smith is a racist, so I'm a little reticent of denouncing him as the piece of trash he is.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DQ for 3 said:


> Most of you guys know I've got a source close to the Heat, and the organization now has Zo along for the ride to Cleveland on Wednesday night to meet with LeBron along with the Arisons and Pat Riley (among others).
> 
> Of all the teams that are going to meet with LeBron, nobody can match our organizations internal draw. Pat Riley demands respect. Mickey Arison is well respected and known for his willingness to spend in the right situation. The Heat are known for their loyalty to current and past players. And the draw of Miami speaks for itself. None of those teams can send a guy like Zo to speak as a superstar who played for that team that will speak to bring LeBron there...
> 
> ...


Then you already lost. There is 0 chance of Lebron coming. Maybe even -8% chance.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maybe so, but i'd love to drag those comments up if he does :laugh:

Good to hear Zo's going along too.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MB30 said:


> Maybe so, but i'd love to drag those comments up if he does :laugh:
> 
> Good to hear Zo's going along too.


If Lebron doesn't sign, obviously I'll eat crow. But I'm not too concerned about it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ric Bucher says he's hearing that the Bulls may like Boozer more than Bosh. Consider the source on this one as well though.

Lebron and Bosh may be a long shot, but i'm hopefull we at least come out with Bosh.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Stephen A Smith is crazy but I'd say he's pretty connected. 

I just want this to happen so I can throw it all in R Stars face.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

sMaK said:


> Stephen A Smith is crazy but I'd say he's pretty connected.
> 
> I just want this to happen so I can throw it all in R Stars face.


Venomous spite.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

on an unrelated note, does anyone know if Stephen A was at the draft this year? Every year theres a group of guys that heckles him and they put the video on youtube. I can't find one this year though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> on an unrelated note, does anyone know if Stephen A was at the draft this year? Every year theres a group of guys that heckles him and they put the video on youtube. I can't find one this year though.


He left ESPN before '09 draft last yr. So nope.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Venomous spite.


 You're damn right!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

sMaK said:


> You're damn right!


I apologize for nothing!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I apologize for nothing!


LOUD NOISES!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> Of all the teams that are going to meet with LeBron, nobody can match our organizations internal draw. Pat Riley demands respect. Mickey Arison is well respected and known for his willingness to spend in the right situation. The Heat are known for their loyalty to current and past players. And the draw of Miami speaks for itself. None of those teams can send a guy like Zo to speak as a superstar who played for that team that will speak to bring LeBron there...


But the Knicks are brining out Puffy and the Yankees!

:clown:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Source: Trio talked free agency scenarios* 



> Updated: June 29, 2010, 12:54 AM ET
> 
> A modified version of the ballyhooed free-agent summit that was initially suggested and then downplayed by Dwyane Wade has indeed taken place, ESPN.com has learned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Interesting about Zo. I wonder what his relationship with LeBron is like. I do recall something being made about LeBron's relationship with the Arisons at last year's Summer Groove.

It sounds like LeBron is still sitting on the fence, swaying each way every day. I think it's between Chicago, New York, and us, all for different reasons. I just hope it's not true that Bosh will follow LeBron to Chicago if he goes there. It would be heaven to hell (almost) in an instant.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's a boat load of Heat news



> • As Heat president Pat Riley prepares to pitch his dream scenario of a Dwyane Wade/LeBron James/Chris Bosh troika to the three players, Riley not only needs to convince James to share the spotlight with Wade but also to erase Bosh's skepticism about the feasibility of Riley's three-superstar plan. When Riley meets with James this week in Akron, Ohio, and Bosh in the coming days, he must address questions about how much Miami can pay them (all three can get maximum salary if Michael Beasley is traded and Joel Anthony's qualifying offer is rescinded) and how their games will be affected by playing with two other big-time scorers.
> 
> ``I don't see it happening,'' Bosh told us this past weekend of the idea of the three playing together on the Heat.
> 
> ...





> • Bosh bristles at reports he will follow James wherever he signs. ``I don't even know where he wants to go,'' Bosh said. ``I have to make decisions based on how I feel.''
> 
> • One respected general manager told us if he were the Heat, he would sign Stoudemire because he can play center if needed, ``whereas Bosh doesn't like the contact'' and doesn't want to play center. ``And Stoudemire doesn't need the ball in his hands, while Bosh likes to take a few dribbles,'' the GM said. Another GM disagreed: ``Bosh is the better player. Amare is more physical but can't guard anybody.''
> 
> • A friend of Wade said if the Heat can't add James and Bosh or Boozer, Wade also likes a Wade/Bosh/Joe Johnson combo. But ESPN reported the Knicks are Johnson's first choice, with several others in pursuit.


Link

I'd "settle" for Wade/James/Boozer 

Anyway, it seems like boozer is Miami's 2nd choice at PF behind Bosh. If this is Wade's call then there's nothing we can do but go with it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'd rather Amare than Booz...but its all good


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

If we dont land Lebron, Bosh or Amare this summer will be a complete bust! Boozer and Johnson are 3rd options on championship teams.

Wade, Boozer and Johnson will get laughed at by the Magic, Lakers and Bulls with Bron and Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Riley’s master free-agent plan started long ago
By TIM REYNOLDS, AP Sports Writer 
6 hours, 23 minutes ago*
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-freeagency-heat

Pat Riley’s summer of 2010 truly started with the summer of 2005.

There was no elaborate plan for the Miami Heat to woo Dwyane Wade(notes), LeBron James and Chris Bosh then. Instead, that’s when Riley got Shaquille O’Neal to sign a $100 million, five-year contract. A championship followed the very next season. Riley believed another NBA dynasty was on the way.

Then, thud.

O’Neal was traded in February 2008, Miami was the NBA’s worst team and Riley quickly realized the bloated contracts the Heat had to accept in exchange for shipping Shaq elsewhere would keep his team from having real money to spend until 2010.

At long last, that time has arrived.

“So here we are,” Riley said.

Yes, and that dynasty Riley envisioned four years ago might still be born. Dwyane Wade wants to stay in Miami. He wouldn’t mind having LeBron James join him. Or Chris Bosh. Or both, for that matter. And if there’s one team in the NBA that has the financial ability to get three of the top five picks in the 2003 draft together for the next few years, it’s likely going to be Miami.

It’s a heck of a fantasy basketball lineup—Wade, James and Bosh.

Yet in the summer of 2010, fantasy could actually become reality.

*“I think it will be equivalent to a space shuttle launch,” Riley said back in May, shortly after the season ended and the Heat summer of 2010 began. “Everybody who’s covering the day it’s going to get launched, you never know it is until they hit the button. When they hit the button, a lot of things explode down underneath to lift the rocket up.”*

Get ready for some explosions, the first wave of which has already arrived.

Henry Thomas, Wade’s agent, said Tuesday the 2006 finals MVP has talked with both James and Bosh (whom Thomas also represents) in recent days, though denied an ESPN report that the trio met this past weekend in Miami, noting that Wade was in Chicago for meetings and taking his sons to a White Sox-Cubs game, while Bosh vacationed in South Florida.

“My guys don’t know what they’re going to do,” Thomas said in a telephone interview. “I don’t think LeBron does either. It’s all speculation. Everyone’s just speculating.”

Wade plans to listen to suitors, a list expected to include New York, New Jersey, Chicago and possibly Dallas, although none of those teams could make the same offer as Miami.

With a league-high $43.3 million—not counting what Wade would make next season—in salary cap room, the Heat are in a stronger position than anyone when the free agency shopping window finally opens at 12:01 a.m. Thursday. Miami’s first priority is keeping Wade, who wants to stay and even though he’s expected to meet with several teams, it would be a shocker if he left South Florida.

If Wade re-signs, Miami would still have about $27 million left to court others. And Wade has been letting certain guys know that he’d like them as teammates.

Let the games begin.

*“I don’t look at it as recruiting,” Wade told The Associated Press. “I look at it as gauging, conversation between guys to see what they like. It’s not like we’re getting together saying ‘You go here, I’ll go here and we’ll meet in the conference finals.’ It’s not like that. You do conversations to see what a guy is thinking. If they’re a free agent and want to know what Miami can do for them, I’ll gauge them in conversation.”*

What Miami will start doing Thursday is a rarity.

When that clock hits 12:01, the Heat could have only two players under contract. Every deal Riley has struck for the last few years has been with this day in mind, not wanting to take on any contract that would keep him from digging as deeply as possible in owner Micky Arison’s pockets this summer.

“We have been in this for two years,” Riley said.

Unlike other teams with cap space, Miami can offer the likes of James and Bosh the chance to play with a former NBA finals MVP, assuming Wade wants to stick around. There’s no state income tax in Florida, so millions more would stay in a free agent’s bank account. And then there’s the lure of Riley, who even though he’s retired from coaching still has an exalted reputation among many players.

“The great Pat Riley,” is what O’Neal called his boss during his stay in Miami.

If he puts together another title team, he might become “the greater Pat Riley.”

*“We’ve been in constant communication,” Wade said. “He knows what I want.”*

There’s plenty of players who want to be part of the Heat as well.

If plans for neither James nor Bosh pan out, Miami has plenty of other options. Carlos Boozer has said Miami’s his top choice. Amare Stoudemire has a home in South Florida. Rudy Gay is a restricted free agent who was impressed by the Heat and coach Erik Spoelstra after a humanitarian trip to Haiti earlier this offseason. And a slew of players from last season—Udonis Haslem, Quentin Richardson and Dorell Wright, notably—could all be easily talked into re-signing, provided the right offers come their way.

But there’s been signs James and Bosh might want to reunite with their Olympic teammate, too.

James and the Cleveland Cavaliers visited Miami on Nov. 12. The Heat have No. 23 retired in their arena, a nod to Michael Jordan’s career even though he never played for Miami. After that night’s game, James announced he would not wear No. 23 after the 2009-10 season.

Coincidence?

“I think to win, you’ve got to have team players and be around team players,” Wade said. “I’m a team guy. LeBron’s a team guy.”

Bosh thinks he’s one, too.

When he was in Miami over the weekend, he made no secret that he enjoyed the city’s vibe and even took to Twitter to rave about hanging out in a cabana. It’s been surmised for some time that Riley—who’s always drooled over the prospect of athletic interior players—has Bosh near the top of his wish list.

*“It might be a pretty good fit, if it were like that,” Bosh told The AP. “And Miami as a city, it’s no secret that people like Miami. I think the team has a pretty good reputation around the league for how they do things. It’s been good. They’ve had some good runs here, with the title run being in there, and I know they want to get back. The city, the organization, they’re very hungry to get back on top.”*

That process started years ago.

It ramps up again just past midnight Thursday.
*
“I know what I’m going to do,” Riley said.*


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah I want to know when that Bosh quote bout how the 3 stars is not feasable was made? That brings us down to earth.. IDK if i see LeBron coming ot miami then, its not liek this is forsure where he wnts to be, i thought he'd be the hardest to convince, but it seems now that bosh might be (the way the article puts it). I see a better shot of us gettin Bosh then Bron but the article makes it seem the other way around


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh could've said that to play down the media's fun with this. Either way it seems he's more worried about the money, which can be taken care of. Elisburg and Riley are real pros when it comes to this stuff.

I think it's possible that if the three are really considering this, they've thought about it for awhile. Recall that LeBron went into FA silence in response to being asked if he could play with Dwyane in Miami for the first time. As with Riley, they want to remain silent on this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's a massive longshot, but it is plausible.

I really like that last quote from Bosh:

“It might be a pretty good fit, if it were like that,” Bosh told The AP. “And Miami as a city, it’s no secret that people like Miami. I think the team has a pretty good reputation around the league for how they do things. It’s been good. They’ve had some good runs here, with the title run being in there, and I know they want to get back. The city, the organization, they’re very hungry to get back on top.”

That, to me, sounds like a guy who seriously is thinking about playing here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I had posted that quote in another thread. I was surprised that the Herald didn't put it in their article. He clearly has either spent a lot of time thinking about it himself, or has had someone _Flash_-ing in his hear about how great the franchise is. I'm glad he mentioned the city wanting to get back on top, too, as the impression I get around the league is that Miami fans don't care.

I really like the idea of sending Zo over to talk to LeBron. We're the only team that can offer anything like that. Zo is attached to Riley at the hip. He is a champion and gold-medalist who is known to have played the game the right way. He left the team for what he thought were greener pastures, only to come crawling back. He can tell LeBron that he's seen how other franchises work, and that they don't compare to how we operate here. The fact that the coach he played for over a decade ago is still with the franchise only helps.

I feel like if we're even with the Bulls, Cavs, and Knicks when the gates open, we have the guy who can push us over the top in Riles. Throw in a deep-pocketed, loyal, and respected owner, as well as a passionate warrior like Zo, and I feel good about our recruiting contingent. Hopefully LeBron is open-minded and receptive. I'm almost looking at LeBron being our way of netting Bosh, now. I really hope Bosh is truthful that he won't wait around for LeBron to sign and follow him. If we can tie up Bosh within the first couple days, I'll be able to breathe a little bit. James, Johnson, or Gay would make for very viable SF options.

Anyone remember that early offseason report out of Orlando that Bosh and LeBron were highly considering joining Wade in Miami? Logically, everyone dismissed it summarily. Anyone having a change of heart about that?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I agree Jace - basically, if we can net Bosh early, that'll guarantee Wade's coming back. Lebron then has a decision to make.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Think our guys will be wearing their rings? I could see them leaving them at home, in order to show James they're focused on the next rings, and not create the impression that a chip is a "been there, done that" type of achievement here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wouldn't want to bet against Riley in these circumstance. I love having Zo there also. Guy embodies the Heat spirit and is proof of how we love and respect our athletes who gave their all for the team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Honestly. I think the tough sell will be convincing LeBron of creating a legacy with a not-so-storied franchise like the Heat, as opposed to extending and becoming a part of that of the Knicks or Bulls, or continuing his one-path legacy in Cleveland. It really depends on his mind set, how he views these things and himself. We are going to learn a lot about Mr. James and where his priorities lay.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There's only one way to become a storied franchise. Win championships.

I think all this talk about minimum contracts if we signed bosh and lebron and wade is crazy. How many vets do you think would happily take minimums to team with them?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you. That's the least of my concerns. Anyone who brings up depth as an argument, I summarily dismiss as, essentially, a hater. That team would be fine, even one of the big three spent a little injury time. That's the point of have a big three.

Regarding the storied part, I do think that it _could _be an advantage we don't have dynasties in our historoy. But we do have a recent championship, which could conceivably dampen the impact in a player's mind of future championships (just hypothesizing). Again, I don't know what's important to LeBron. On one hand, he seems rational and like he just wants to win (and has acknowledged he could play with Wade). On the other, he seems to hold legacy and history in high regard, something that could give NY or CHI the edge.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah but theres only so much Riley can do..We've seen him lose out on like Moe Williams, Lamar, Rashard Lewis (thankfully), but he did his part but there was only so much he could do. We've also seen him do his thing with like Shaq (getting him via trade) and stuff so if there's a president out there to have, its def Riley, but idk if he and wade alone will be enough, i just have a hard time seeing LeBron come here to team up with Wade, just because that suddenly paints his legacy in a whole different way then him staying in Cleveland or going to the Knicks might (if he wins champsionships..)


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So I'm a hater because I question how much post defense the Huge 3 would have to compete against the Lakers?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maybe so Jace - but Riley helped make the Lakers a storied franchise, so in turn...perhaps we can become one if we create a dynasty of epic proportions down here.

Dre - legitimate concern, however I think we can get a role playing veteran (Kurt Thomas?), who is a very good post defender on the cheap if the Huge 3 happened.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Defense? Who needs defense in the NBA!?

:clown:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> So I'm a hater because I question how much post defense the Huge 3 would have to compete against the Lakers?


Who ****ing cares about the Lakers? They're not even in our conference. It's not a guarantee that they themselves will even make the finals but if we're competing against them that means we're in the finals and that's right where we want to be and that means our plan is working.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll take my chances against anyone if we had Lebron, Bosh and Wade on our team


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> So I'm a hater because I question how much post defense the Huge 3 would have to compete against the Lakers?


No. You misunderstood me.



> yeah but theres only so much Riley can do..We've seen him lose out on like Moe Williams, Lamar, Rashard Lewis (thankfully), but he did his part but there was only so much he could do.


As a Heat fan you should try to consider remembering why those three didn't sign. We had less money than the suitors they wound up with. We wouldn't have even paid Rashard that much if we had the money.



> Who ****ing cares about the Lakers? They're not even in our conference. It's not a guarantee that they themselves will even make the finals but if we're competing against them that means we're in the finals and that's right where we want to be and that means our plan is working.





> I'll take my chances against anyone if we had Lebron, Bosh and Wade on our team


No one gave us a chance against Dallas when we were matching up with them in the Finals. You game plan for getting to the Finals, once you're there you just give your best shot and hope your top guy(s) go(es) off. Gasol could be an issue if Bosh's man-to-man D doesn't improve with having to carry less of a load, but we've had success against post players using guys like UD, Joel, and even JO. Our system gets the best out of guys defensively, for the most part. I'm not worried about Bynum beating us four games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adrian Wojnarowski is the best NBA insider there is and he says that Chicago is still the favorites.


> The Chicago Bulls are still the team to beat, with Cleveland a close second and New Jersey the looming wild card. Several people in the process remain dubious about the idea of the Dwyane Wade(notes), Chris Bosh(notes) and James scenario with the Miami Heat. No one believes it fits James’ DNA, nor his agenda.
> 
> “LeBron is an independent contractor,” an executive in the chase said.


link


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Adam said:


> Who ****ing cares about the Lakers? They're not even in our conference. It's not a guarantee that they themselves will even make the finals but if we're competing against them that means we're in the finals and that's right where we want to be and that means our plan is working.


That's nice spin...but two things:

Noone's beating the Lakers in the West.

And if this team with 3 top 15 players becomes the Buffalo Bills noone in Miami would ever live it down. You absolutely need to win the title, so planning for them in advance is a necessary evil, not "who ****ing cares".

I know people are excited about this possibility but think on *all* of it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Look, if you have an opportunity to put these three players together, you don't pass. Star-power wins championships. Maybe the first year, it would be a long shot. Consider where the team would be after some Riley trades and an MLE player next offseason. I'll take that team's chances against the best LA has to offer, thank you very much. Next.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm not saying you don't jump at that offer. 

And I'm not saying this team automatically doesn't beat the Lakers.

I'm just saying the Lakers are going to be more well rounded than the Huge 3, and Andre Emmett, Nikoloz Tskitishvili, and Speedy Claxton out of retirement. 

That trio is a hell of a start but there's more to be done, and it hurts them significantly that they blew the cap and will only have minimum contracts to deal with. 

Post defense is a key component to winning NBA titles, and it's hard to find that for the minimum, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK, but you're just stating the obvious and over-stated. Clearly depth would be compromised with that trio. It's been said 1,000,000,000,000 times. It didn't even need to be said once. We're beating a horse carcass here.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It needs to be talked about until it's addressed, because best believe if this comes to fruition and the Heat don't come through they're gonna look at the depth as the key reason they didn't. 

A lot of Heat and Bulls fans are having sugar highs off these possibilities, as they should, so I understand why the ancillary issues are being ignored, but don't pretend it's not an issue by saying "it doesn't need to be stated".


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We need great players like Farmar, Brown, and Walton...

And if the deal went down like LeBatard proposed, we would have enough to bring back Haslem. Arroyo will re-sign for the minimum. Richardson would probably want to come back. That's 4 starters, including Wade, from a team last year that won 47 games.

I think I'll trust what Pat Riley wants to do. He knows a wee bit about basketball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> It needs to be talked about until it's addressed, because best believe if this comes to fruition and the Heat don't come through they're gonna look at the depth as the key reason they didn't.
> 
> A lot of Heat and Bulls fans are having sugar highs off these possibilities, as they should, so I understand why the ancillary issues are being ignored, but don't pretend it's not an issue by saying "it doesn't need to be stated".


I'm not saying the team should ignore it. I just dont think it needs to be brought up as a counter-argument every time the possibility of these three aligning is brought up. Let's get the three on the team, first, then consider depth. The first part is the hard part, and the second is not worth being debated by fans until the initial move is done, considering it won't keep the team from making the initial move.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'll end it like this:

You can be sarcastic all you want, but don't underestimate how a lack of depth can come back to hurt you. 

Roleplayers aren't glamorous, but having NBA quality players versus fringe minimum guys means a lot when it comes to individual possessions and matchups, and the little moments are often the keys to consistent winning. People can make it about the huge 3 all they want, but I'm just saying the "little things" roleplayers do are entirely supplemental to winning games and shouldn't be disrespected just because you have 3 stars.

That said, I'll just bow out because I know I'm not about to win this discussion.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jace said:


> I'm not saying the team should ignore it. I just dont think it needs to be brought up as a counter-argument every time the possibility of these three aligning is brought up. Let's get the three on the team, first, then consider depth. The first part is the hard part, and the second is not worth being debated by fans until the initial move is done, considering it won't keep the team from making the initial move.


I don't know, in this particular situation the "Act 2" of the situation is pretty cut and dry. If you have 3 max guys, you have no more cap room, which means nothing more or less than you're spending the minimum on everyone else. 

Like Bosh said himself, it's an ambitious and tantalizing proposition, but it's not all that conducive to being a consistent winner.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

But you guys are overstating this lack of depth.

Assume that the deal is just Beasley for Bosh. We would have Mario Chalmers, Carlos Arroyo, Joel Anthony, and Magloire all guaranteed to be coming back. They have deals or they will take minimum salary.

People are trying to spin it that we have no options but they don't seem to understand the roster. We have our starting PG's and our C's, then Richardson will very likely want to come back and Haslem could always sign a one year deal and get paid later.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WE KNOW!!

We won a championship four years ago. We know it takes role players, man. No one is saying we don't need decent players beyond the hypothetical big three. It's just no where near a deal breaker, or something to stress out about right now. 

Anyway...
*
LeBron recruiting Ray Allen for Heat Dream Team?
*



> I've come across a source who has told me that free agent player is Ray Allen. The source tells me that Allen's preference is to remain with the Celtics, but that's predicated on Paul Pierce remaining with the team. The money is not a huge factor. Winning more championships is the most important factor.
> 
> According to the source, Allen has spoken to James and would consider joining said, "Dream Team." Along with possibly taking less money if it was the perfect opportunity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I guess I actually don't understand the roster because I consistently hear the Heat only have like 3 people currently on the roster. I'm not trying to be sarcastic, but literally why are people saying that if it's incorrect?

I was under the impression that the only people on the roster are Beasley, Wade and Chalmers.

If you have Chalmers, King Anthony and Magloire than I'll admit I was speaking out of tune and they have a little bit better depth than I thought.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK, so we agree to disagree I guess.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Hmm, i doubt he'd take teh vet min, how much money would we have to spend on him?? (im talking about ray ray)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, that confuses me. Maybe LeBron would be willing to take a cut to make it happen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

While we still have a few more days to pipedream about a LeBron and Dwyane pairing, here's some footage to prove they can dominate together on the AAA court:

















And this gem...






Funny foreshadowing about Shaq at the end.



Keepin' it rollin'








Lastly...







Awww...dreamin' is nice...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3's source comes through again. Zo will be part of the recruiting team


> The Sun Sentinel has learned that not only has owner Micky Arison joined Riley in the Heat's party, but that Alonzo Mourning is now also part of the traveling recruiting team. Also in the Heat's party are team salary-cap expert Andy Elisburg, coach Erik Spoelstra and team executive Nick Arison, son of Micky Arison and a confidant of many of the players who have spent time in the U.S. Olympic program.


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stephen A. Smith was just on CNN and reiterated that Lebron and bosh would sign with the Heat.

Heat will get their shot at Lebron tomorrow


> Source familiar with scheduling process confirms that Heat's session with LeBron James will be Friday, as part of James' two-a-day process.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Was it from a new source or like an updated thing or just kept the same story?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Was it from a new source or like an updated thing or just kept the same story?


the Stephen A. Smith thing? I dont know. Just read it on realgm.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

ohh got ya thought u watched it, forgot you were a COMPUTER SYSTEM!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ for 3 (new name required man ), please tell me your source has good news on potential signings :laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I still think the idea of all these meetings is kind of stupid. Sitting through two hours of the Knicks probably showing you a video package of the entire city. I mean what can they tell him that he doesn't already know? Did they address who his starting PG would be? :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> I still think the idea of all these meetings is kind of stupid. Sitting through two hours of the Knicks probably showing you a video package of the entire city. I mean what can they tell him that he doesn't already know? Did they address who his starting PG would be? :laugh:


i would hope (well not really it's the Knicks) they talk about hoops and their plans to improve. In addition to all the glitz and glamor bull****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: true that, Keaf.

I'm pretty sure a simple 20-30 minute sit down is all that is really required...these guys have been thinking all this for months!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I personally hope LeBron goes to New York if not here. Let him go there, be insanely awesome for D'Antoni, and still win nothing.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Watching the call ins with people saying LeBron is gonna stay with the Cavs. That would 1.) be the biggest letdown in nba free agency history 2.) make no sense for him. I mean what can they aquire that would make him any closer to a title?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Agreed - Lebron to Cavs would be a fat letdown.

Aslong has he isnt Chicago bound, i'm happy. Knicks would be preferred.

I'd like to see Wade and Bosh vs Lebron and Boozer or something. Bring back Heat v Knicks!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cleveland, NY, or maybe NJ are my preferred non-Heat destinations for LeBron.

Apparently the Knicks spent a lot of time breaking down how much money he'd make in different cities. According to their math, we come out on the bottom. In NY they say he has a 50% chance to become a billionaire. Way to talk about basketball.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ny for me j bc it'd be great for the NBA and real exciting to see him run that state, then Cleveland


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

LOL, a few weeks ago I said "Call me crazy but I want Lebron to go to NY if he doesn't go to Miami"... and you guys called me crazy!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

It could be possible that Stephen A is the most credible journalist covering the NBA. Everyone else proved they didn't know a damn thing. But until 9 pm Eastern let's keep our hopes level-headed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If it turns out that he was right, and I dont think he will be, I can only imagine the amount of crowing he will be doing. Especially after everyone was making fun of him.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey if it comes true he deserves to brag no doubt


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Brussard said not a done deal, could change still just leaning! we need to calm down!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I say we merge this thread with the Off Season thread


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Props to Stephen A. Smith.

Although he did come out and say something changed right before the decision, he still deserves to gloat.



> Thanks to everybody who supported me and gave my 14 years of covering the NBA the benefit of the doubt. It's my hope I'll never be involved
> 
> # With a story of this magnitude again. Too damn draining. Not worth the stress. Someone else can have it. I'm going to bed. Saving myself about 2 hours ago via Twitter for BlackBerry®


----------

